# Prolapse buff orbington



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a hen that about 4-6 weeks ago was head butted by my goat. She squeaked for a day when walked and had a prolapse. I gave her a warm bath with salt and in 3 days she was fine. Now I find that she is prolapsed again. I have bathed her and used preperation h and this is day 3 and she is the same. I cant push back in either. Not sure if im not doing it correctly afraid I may hurt her or cause infection. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do. She is walking, eating etc.just fine. Thanks so much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There should be no resistance when you push the tissue back in. It sounds like she might be egg bound. If she's trying to push an egg out there will be resistance when you try to push the tissue back in.

Does she appear to you to be pushing?


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Well when I have bathed her it looks like she may have been tring to poop and she did every time. Could there still be an egg in there? Can they lay an egg being prolapsed like that?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Prolapse is caused by having difficulty laying. 

You might try upping her calcium by adding calci boost and vitamin D3 to her diet. Calci Boost is actually a goat supplement. 

Give her a half cc with the D3 mixed in for several days. See if that helps.

What is she one feed wise? Layer, flock raiser? Do you have calcium offered free choice?


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I feed layena once a day and they are free range chickens. I read not long ago about oyster shells which my husband is allergic to shell fish etc. And then about egg shells. So I have been collecting shells to offer but they aren't getting any yet.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I have some vitamins&electrolights powder I'm giving our chicks. Could I use that for her for little while?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. The D3 increases absorption of the calcium she's getting. The calcium also helps build muscle strength to help push eggs out. 

So just regular vitamins are not going to help with the problem if she's not absorbing the calcium she's taking in.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Where can I get the D3 vitamins


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any pharmacy aisle. You want D3. 2000 IU's is probably as high as you should go.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok thanks so much. Hop this helps. Do I dissolve in water or is it a liquid?


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey just following up to let you know my chicken laid an egg yesterday. It was little bloody but she laid it. I hope the calcium is helping. How long does it take to get in their system to reap benefits?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You are going to have to switch up the calcium the hen is receiving. More than likely you are going to have to do the supplemental calcium to keep this from repeating. She can't keep having this problem and survive it.

There is a discussion here: http://www.chickenforum.com/f40/what-feed-use-when-8090/ and why we feed grower instead of layer and use supplemental calcium. You'll have to skip around a bit because it goes all over the map in places.

BTW, if hubs is allergic to shell fish, what do you think is in layer? Just tell him to stay away from it if he's that reactive.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks. I think the allergic is maybe the iodine or whatever it is in like shrimp and craw fish etc. They just told hom stay away from shell fish period. I will try her a calcium supplement and see if that helps. Thanks again for sticking with me on this. Have a blessed weekend


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Just saw this thread. I am having prolapse vent issues for the first time with my 2.5 year old Polish hen. I pushed it back in the day before yesterday and kept her inside for 24 hours in the dark, then let her back in with her friends last evening. 
Went out this morning and it is out again, same again, warm soak, cleanse with Vetericyn, Prep H, pushed it back in. Gave her 1 ml liquid calcium and 1 ml Nutri-Drench. 
Some say to with hold food but I have read others say give greens and milk or cracked corn. 

Should I consider a bandage/diaper overnight to keep it in? Do you think my rooster agitated it after I put her back in coop? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Lissa. My Buff still has issues from time to time. I did everything I could think of. But I just make sure the others dont peck her and she is not overly nasty on bottom feathers and let her be. She still lays eggs and acts likes all the other hens. I just keep close eye on her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pearnist, I have a question. Is there a possibility your girl is carrying too much weight? Excess fat can cause issues getting an egg to travel the reproductive tract. With her repeated issues there is a high probability that she will prolapse and never return to normal.

Lissa, just protect her however you need to. Don't restrict her food or change her diet in any way. A sudden change can cause a GI upset that will cause even more issues.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

No she is not over weight. Robin416. I feed mine layer pellets mixed with scratch grain and they free range 90% of the time. She is still laying eggs, course not now they are all molting. She has been doing ok. I let her do what the other hens do.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Robin and Pearnist. 
It popped back out again after 2x of 24 hr holds indoors. Maybe I should push it to 48 hours indoors this time. So, she is back inside now. 
I am wondering if my rooster is agitating it? He's just a little Silkie though. Should I consider a vet visit? Not sure if they can do anything for it. It's clean, I switched to using witch hazel and Prep H cream again and cleaning it 3 times a day. It's like a vet hospital around here. haha…
Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could take her in but I don't know what they can do for her. Maybe they have something that can put her in a temporary menopause to allow the tissues to heal.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I know how you feel Lissa. I was the same way with my girl for many weeks. Seemed nothing completely worked. When I thought she was fine finally it would pop out again. Please make sure she is not egg bound! That is a whole other serious issue itself. Best of luck. I personally dont know what the vet can do unless they know about chickens.


----------

